# Adjust door latch mechanism?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

dmendel said:


> I have replaced all the old, cheap and ugly doorknobs in my house with new Schlage lever handlesets. However, I have discovered that you have to fully depress/turn the lever all the way down (90 degrees) for the latch to fully retract allowing the door to open. I am wondering if there is any way to adjust the latch mechanism so that I don't have to depress the lever so far?


There is no adjustment in the lock mechanism for this. 
How close to the jamb is the door?
Is the strike plate and door latch plate mortised into the frame and door respectively? Or do they sit on top of the wood?
Creating a larger clearance between the door and frame on the latch side will help(if it's possible).
Post some photos of the door spacing and the latch and strike plate.


----------



## dmendel (Aug 6, 2011)

All are mortised. Afraid I'm not able to set them any deeper into the frame (without it looking awful). Also I have too many doors to do. 

Does anyone know if other brands work the same way? Any that do what I am looking for -- either are made to work by depressing the lever slightly (45 degrees or less), or can be adjusted to do so?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

dmendel said:


> All are mortised. Afraid I'm not able to set them any deeper into the frame (without it looking awful). Also I have too many doors to do.
> 
> Does anyone know if other brands work the same way? Any that do what I am looking for -- either are made to work by depressing the lever slightly (45 degrees or less), or can be adjusted to do so?


As I recall, the lever sets do require a greater "throw" of the latch then the knob variety. You might try Kwikset to see if it has less of a "throw"
I don't know of any lock that has an adjustibiliy feature in the lever rotation.


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry...There is no adjustment on the latch. It is the same latch as other llocksets, just seems like it's a longer "movement" because of how you use it. You push down on a "lever" type, but grab and twist a "knob" type. They both turn the same # of degrees to open the door.

I think Baldwin brand makes some with adjustable latch, but they (the latches) are Italian made and do not stand up. I have replaced quite a few of the latches (some years ago..I would hope that Baldwin has found a better supplier by now)

I'm sure that something could be done to give you what you want, but at the cost of not having the latch go as far into the "strike"... such as grinding down the end of the latch.

I've been a handyman for 35 years and this isn't the strangest request that that I've found some answer to.


----------

